# Cello or Violin



## lyth

Hey everyone,

This may be a recurrent question. However, I need to ask it in my own terms...

The question is : cello or violin ? My problem is I don't really have a preference for the sound of any. I'm not really bothered with practical issues such as the cello being bigger. I tend to like perfect arrangements with multiple instruments, and if I choose an instrument I'd like to be able to play in an orchestra. But both violin and cello enable this.

So I am listening to various covers on youtube to try to make a choice. I find some great cello covers (although not so many) and some great violin covers. For some I can compare the result and "choose a preference". For others I can't because cello is not as popular. For instance "he's a pirate" cello 



 versus 



 violin. I have a clear preference for cello.

But this 



 I can't compare to any cello cover. And I'm afraid cello can't bring such feelings for this song because it may be too high-pitched for cello... And songs like this are my motivations to learn, even though I won't be able to play them before a long time lol. And this violin version sounds perfect...

This may be even worse 



 for a cello ?

Some cellists to tell me what could be done with those songs on a cello ?


----------



## PeterJB

In most cases arranging violin pieces for cello involves moving everything down an octave. I'm a cellist so obviously I prefer cello, but there are some violin pieces like the Lark Ascending and Schindler's List that just wouldn't work on cello. But on the whole I prefer the much fuller, warmer sound that a cello gives, but violins get far more interesting orchestral parts.


----------



## AmateurComposer

Arrangements can and are being made to any instrument, so that the ability to play a piece on a specific instrument should not be a criterion for your choice.

If I correctly understand you, your main interest is in playing in an orchestra. If so, the violin has an advantage because of its proximity to the viola. If you play the violin well it is not too hard to adjust to playing the viola. The ability to play both violin and viola gives you a better chance to be accepted in an orchestra.


----------



## PeterJB

Violins tend to get far more interesting orchestral parts than cellos too. Especially in 18th century music.


----------



## senza sordino

Most amateur orchestras are short of violas and cellos. There is a big violin repertoire as I'm sure you know, and more interesting parts in orchestra music. 
But choose the instrument you like best. Good luck.


----------



## lyth

Hey everyone.

Thanks a lot for your answers and sorry for answering so late. This helps a lot. I'll have to think again and just try to decide which sound I prefer... also, one important factor may be the "easiness" of the instrument. Is the violin or the cello significantly easier to learn than the other one ? That may influence my choice.


----------

